# Aide achat iPhone d'occasion



## Supra3000 (7 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'apprête à rencontrer un vendeur à priori sérieux pour faire l'acquisition d'un iPhone 6. Ce sera mon premier iPhone, quelles précautions dois-je prendre? Comment vérifier les numéros de série et IMEI simplement?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Un peu de lecture ici


----------



## Supra3000 (7 Avril 2017)

Bonjour Jura,

Merci beaucoup pour ce lien très utile je crois que j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut 

Bon weekend


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2017)

De mème


----------

